# Reaper Autocannon VS assault Cannon



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Why is the reaper Autocannon SO crap whilst the Assault Cannon is SO good.
It annoys me that at vet night all the marines players just get lots of assault cannons and are better shooters than me in everything when i take chaos. I use marines 2 but limit myself to 1 per 500pts as its just far too good in numbers. Played last night and faced 7 assault cannons at 1500 why in comparision i had 2 reaperautocannons in my 6 termies.
My termies had a shoot out with his 5 and at was wiped out by rending in 4 turns not taking a single cas in return form my enemy. My dp got hosed by dreds and my raptors got killed by speeders and a heavyplasma gun.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Long story short, you're angry that you lost, and you're blaming your loss on the 
Assault Cannon. These weapons are extremely expensive per gun, and either slow moving or fragile, so use that. If you can't beat Assault Cannon, you really need to look long and hard at the way you structure your tactics.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> either slow moving or fragile


Not to forget only 24" ranged. They have to come to you. 

If on a vehicle then a tank hunting reaper AC ought to sort them out. 
If in a squad then a speed lord ought to deal with them.

Personally I LOVE the reaper. Its best with tank hunter. So good infact that ..... uh actually I cant say how it makes me feel


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Er, is that Chaos who have access to kill-monster DP's, first turn charging characters, tank-hunting autocannons, Obliterators, rending daemons, cheap dual plasma squads etc? 
Seriously mate, Chaos aren't lacking for options in the killy criteria. If you like termies then use them, but be aware that the weapons they get aren't as good as Imperial ones and shoot the speeders and dreads instead. Oblits on the other hand can choose what the hell they want.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Uber. You want to beat Assault cannons? Take Obliterators and Defilers. Wipe out his termiantors with better firepower or at long distance.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah things would have been a bit different me thinks if it was a Oblit vs termie firefight. I disagree tha AC's are expensive though, but yeah chaos just have different options that are powerful[for now] to deal with there imperial counterparts


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The problem is GW tables are so small Assault Cannons tend to own on them.

I don't think your average Iron Warriors list could stand up to my BA Assault cannon spam on a tiny table. 

I think the key here warrior-of-hope is infiltrators. Get some close combat specialists and go all out for h2h.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

> Why is the reaper Autocannon SO crap whilst the Assault Cannon is SO good.


From the fluff side, the Assault Cannon was developed from the Reaper Autocannon so you would expect it to be better (2nd edition Chaos Codex).

Ive played since the beginning of 40k and there is always something that is 'unfair' but thats war for you.

If you really have a problem with terminator/assault cannon forces Play an Ork horde army, wave your big Choppa in the air and shout 4+ save alot, who cares about rending when you have a 6+ save and no vehicles. :wink:


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

My sentiments exactly Vash and as other's have already pointed out, Chaos is hardly a force that should be weeping about the power of other armies. Chaos armies consistently win tournaments for a reason, and it isn't because of the fluff I'll tell you that. Incidently, I'll rehash my old mantra of "everything is pretty well balanced, skill greater than slight disadvantages ect." There is only one truely broken list in 40k imo, so I have little sympathy for anyone not playing that specific army.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> The problem is GW tables are so small Assault Cannons tend to own on them.


Thats the joy of making your own! (Which i need to get to as my mate is starting to love WH40k! Woot!)


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I think loyalist marines should have the option of having auto-cannons in squads, not just the odd pred. No other reason than they decent weapons, and not everyone loves assault cannons. Maybe just me though.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Warboss Dakka said:


> There is only one truely broken list in 40k imo, so I have little sympathy for anyone not playing that specific army.


What's that army list?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> What's that army list?


Surely It's got to be this:

Speed Prince
2 x 5 Man LC Squads
3 x 3 Oblits
3 x LC/HB Preds
Basilisk

:evil:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah i wouldnt be complaining about reaper autocannon its good if you use it right and putting chaos termies against marine termies is just stupid really, no way they're as good, again the reaper autocannon and tank hunters, S7 + D6+1 you can glance 14 and reroll misses and still has a decent 36" which you can also fire on the move making it effectevly 42", its got its strengths just need to use it right, as well have the assualt cannons come to you, while chaos tends to be CC orentated, they are not in any way what so ever lacking in range making it much easier for you especially against foot sloggin termies or even deep striking in some cases to blow the living crap out of them, and again a dreadnaught and land speeder arent exactly the most resiliant things out there, and to a player that knows the roles of his troops and can divide them to their purpose should have no problem dealing with them


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Warboss Dakka said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one truely broken list in 40k imo, so I have little sympathy for anyone not playing that specific army.
> ...


Feral Orks with maxed out mad boyz squads led by pig doks with 3 massive squggoths for anti-tank and transprtation. I mean, boyz with str 5 and bs 3 that cost two points _less_? Bro-ken.


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

You lost because Chaos suck, simple as that. That's the price you pay for turning against the Emperor.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

:lol: Fabien strikes! Word of warning people, gunlinetastic is under no circumstances to be taken seriously and should mostly be mocked and pointed at.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, it's that loser Tau player. Why don't you quit warhammer, you xenos ******, and while your at it...get the hell out of my internet.

Edit: 
Personal attacks of this nature will not be tolerated.Viscount Vash


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Shut the hell up, the two of you. If you're going to whine and bitch at each other, do it via private messages so we don't have to deal with it. Nobody here is or will be impressed by you insulting each other. If you want people to know your name on this forum in a positive context, stop screwing around and get contributing. If you fdon't want your name known and you're conducting this vendetta for your own reasons, then do it somewhere away from us.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

As Uberschvienen has about said all that needs saying I will only add;
 Play nicely children, personal disputes should be kept private!
If you have issues with another member tell a Mod or use the report user facility.

To get this back on topic and because I like the sound of my own voice :wink: ..................

Quote: 


> Why is the reaper Autocannon SO crap whilst the Assault Cannon is SO good.





> From the fluff side, the Assault Cannon was developed from the Reaper Autocannon so you would expect it to be better (2nd edition Chaos Codex).
> 
> Ive played since the beginning of 40k and there is always something that is 'unfair' but thats war for you.
> 
> If you really have a problem with terminator/assault cannon forces Play an Ork horde army, wave your big Choppa in the air and shout 4+ save alot, who cares about rending when you have a 6+ save and no vehicles.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

Apologies. We've had a lot of trouble with gunlinetastic on our club forum and he's a notorious troll, well known on the warhammer forum and warseer.

When i read this:



> You lost because Chaos suck, simple as that. That's the price you pay for turning against the Emperor.


I put 2 and 2 together. 

Apologies again.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Gunlinetastic said:


> You lost because Chaos suck, simple as that. That's the price you pay for turning against the Emperor.


ok im patriotic with mi Marines but that is just going to far. i have been beat many a time by a chaos army so you can definitly say they suck, as my marines are extremely pricy but incredibly sturdy and will take 1 shitload of fire before the go down. and if they go down, they take a shiteload of guys with them. as simple as that, i respect chaos even though i am strictly patriotic to the emperor.

AND my army is completely UNIQUE so the had a hard time beating me.

but yes never say chaos suck, because they dont in the rite hands, and even in inexperienced hands they can still a lot of damage


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Hook-------------------->Worm--------------------------->you guys biting 

I think you'll be fine vs crons. Just get in ASAP against the warriors/destroyers and if possible take the lord out to stop WBB. Destroyers are fragile when you can get Hvy shots at them and make sure you wipe out whole squads in one go if at all possible to prevent WBB rolls.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Jig urm... this is about the reaper autocannon.. not wbb 
:shock:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL!!! I have to admit to confusion reading that reply as well Jig :lol: 

Personally, I can see the pros and cons of both weapons. The short range of the Assault Cannon is extremely counterbalanced by the multiple rending shots it can possibly do while the longer range and strength of the Reaper is nothing to sneeze at. As mentioned previously, giving Tank Hunters to an autocannon havoc squad is fucking awesome.


----------

